# Taurus



## TXWheeledShooter (Mar 14, 2010)

So the guy at the gun store was trying to talk me into buying a Taurus. I told him I have had sever friends who bought one and then a few months later it jammed constantly. He then told me that supposedly they've improved them. Has anyone bought a Taurus recently and if so how's it working out for you?

Thanks


----------



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

I just got rid of my Taurus. A 24/7 .45. And honestly will never buy another. Not only because the gun was a complete piece of crap, but because of their ridiculous customer service. What a joke. I bet of the 500 rds I put through that gun 300 were either a ftf or fte. So I call Taurus up and talked to a kid that sounded like he was still in high-school. He had no idea what I was talking about. I seriously doubt he has ever handled a gun, let alone actually fire one. All I got was a "huh...I guess you can send it to us. Maybe we can fix it or something". I hung up on him.Called back a few days later and spoke to a really nice girl who also sounded like she was in high-school. Although she to had no idea what I was talking about she did seem to want help. She put me on hold for an hour to ask somebody for help. Got back on the phone and told me they sent out a ton of bad "clips" with that gun. She promised to send me a new "clip" right away. A few months later still no mag so I call again. It's on back order. A few more months go by. Finally get a new mag and gun shoots even worse. Got rid of the gun and refuse to ever own another Taurus again. Even if their newer guns are build better I refuse to give a company with terrible customer service any of my hard earned money.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I bought a taurus snubnose .38sp. I don't like taurus but for the price I wasn't going to turn it down. So far I really really like it. I probably wouldn't buy another. But so far this one has been great. The 9mm I had was a piece of doodie though.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

What other guns are at the store? It is hard to believe someone at a gun store is trying to talk you into a Taruas. Unless they get a bump to sell them or they haven't got any other brands. 

I have never heard a good Customer Srervice story about Taraus ....ever. I have heard of some good guns from them but never of one going back and having it handled satisfactorily

RCG


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I've always wondered why "Excellent Customer Service" is used as a selling point. For me, I don't intend that I require any additional "service" when I buy a quality firearm. To become "excellent" at something implies lots of practice and a full time staff!!! JHVHO, 
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The point isn't that someone has good customer service and that sells the gun.....the point is they make poor quality guns and then to top it off they have poor customer service......insult to injury.

RCG


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

O.K...Not to defend Taurus,but I have a couple of revolvers and a 9M.M. Millinium Pro pt-111.
No jams in the pt-111.The revolvers are fine with factory ammo.I have a .45 Colt and a .44 Mag.
I think if you stay away from el cheapo foriegn made ammo,they will stay solid.I am
also a realist.Taurus is "not" the quality gun as the big names.Of course if you want the 
big names you have to pay the big bucks.2-3 hundred more dollars and you probably will 
be happier with what you can get.
P.S.-I myself am upgrading.I have sold a few of my pistols and getting into the Ruger
family of firearms.I have the Ruger Blackhawk .45 Colt.The Ruger LCP that I carry
religiously.Taurus can't match those.I won't get rid of my Taurus weaponry.I think
with proper care they'll be around long after I'm gone.Hope this little review helps in your decision.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't care for Taurus guns.

IMHO there are much higher quality guns, with better reputations than Taurus.

I've owned two Taurus' and have traded both of them off.

I suggest you buy a" used" high quality brand gun (Sig, Beretta, Ruger, etc.) than a new Taurus. 

:smt1099


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

Taurus seems to have spotty QC and terrible CS in my experience. First I bought a 24/7 c 45 and that pistol has proved reliable, but is the least favorite of my 11 45's. On the basis of the 24/7 I bought a 709 Slim and PT745. Both were bad right out of the box, and both spent about six weeks in Miami. When returned the feeding and ejection issue weren't resolved, so I sold them. Unless Taurus brings out a "Super Gun" and it has an excellent track record, I doubt that I will ever buy another.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

My last word on Taurus. I simply do not believe in trying to save a couple hundred bucks to buy a gun that has a so-so reputation. There are too many quality guns available for well under $1,000. How much is your life worth?
Eli


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

The point about excellent customer service isn't the fact that they have bad prodfucts or you will need them. It is for IF there comes a time when you do need them you don't have to worry about not getting helped or having a rough time dealing with them.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Used to work in a large and busy gun store. Suggest you stay away from Taurus. Of all the handguns we sold, more Taurus pistols were returned for warranty service than any other brand. Me? I avoided selling these handguns; and whenever I saw another salesmen write someone up for a Taurus I knew we had a high probability of seeing that same customer again.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Glock Doctor said:


> Used to work in a large and busy gun store. Suggest you stay away from Taurus. Of all the handguns we sold, more Taurus pistols were returned for warranty service than any other brand. Me? I avoided selling these handguns; and whenever I saw another salesmen write someone up for a Taurus I knew we had a high probability of seeing that same customer again.


i wonder if you saw the taurus come back more BECAUSE of the warranty..... if there is a 1 year warranty on a smith and a lifetime warranty on a taurus it stands to reason that the taurus will have more warranty work done for free and the smith will have all repair work after the first year done as non warranty repair.....


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i wonder if you saw the taurus come back more BECAUSE of the warranty..... if there is a 1 year warranty on a smith and a lifetime warranty on a taurus it stands to reason that the taurus will have more warranty work done for free and the smith will have all repair work after the first year done as non warranty repair.....


Nope! What I used to see is too many thoroughly annoyed (and sometimes quietly angry) young men who wished they'd had more money to spend on something else. Trust me! You don't want people like this to be mad at you when it's time to go home at night.

When you spend a lot of time behind a gun counter one of the first things you become aware of (or should become aware of) is a remarkable dichotomy among gun buyers. Some are competitive shooters; some are collectors; some are hunters; some are hobbyists; some are strictly interested in self/home defense, and others are (What shall I say?) not exactly churchgoers. It was the, 'not exactly churchgoers' who seemed to buy the most Taurus pistols; these were the customers I knew I didn't want to see twice, but too often did.

I'm out of gun counter sales, now. If you think that the only people who come into gun stores are NRA members and Boy Scouts then all I can tell you is that you are very mistaken. Everybody who purchases a new gun expects it to work. When that new gun is a modestly priced lower end pistol and it doesn't work then what you, too often, end up with is exactly the kind of irate customer whom you do not want to be mad at you.

As for Taurus' supposedly, 'great guarantee'? Well, maybe, that's true; but I assure you that hasn't always been the case. Nice to read that Miami is finally answering the phones again, though.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Glock Doctor said:


> Nope! What I used to see is too many thoroughly annoyed (and sometimes quietly angry) young men who wished they'd had more money to spend on something else. Trust me! You don't want people like this to be mad at you when it's time to go home at night.
> 
> When you spend a lot of time behind a gun counter one of the first things you become aware of (or should become aware of) is a remarkable dichotomy among gun buyers. Some are competitive shooters; some are collectors; some are hunters; some are hobbyists; some are strictly interested in self/home defense, and others are (What shall I say?) not exactly churchgoers. It was the, 'not exactly churchgoers' who seemed to buy the most Taurus pistols; these were the customers I knew I didn't want to see twice, but too often did.
> 
> ...


as a former gun store owner and ffl dealer from central california, i can assure you that i never had the taurus experience that you did.... altho every single grendel i ever sold was , regrettably , a piece of crap... their designer , george kelgren is now making kel-techs... so i guess things change over time.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Glock Doctor said:


> Used to work in a large and busy gun store. Suggest you stay away from Taurus. *Of all the handguns we sold, more Taurus pistols were returned for warranty service than any other brand.* Me? I avoided selling these handguns; and whenever I saw another salesmen write someone up for a Taurus I knew we had a high probability of seeing that same customer again.


When my wife worked in sales, she noted the same as well.


----------



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

I test fired a Taurus and a G30 and noticed the Taurus jammed every 2nd round,but the G30 was jam free with 30rds through it

The Taurus is not worth buying


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

any product covered under an unlimited lifetime warranty will see more warranty work than any item covered under a limited coverage limited time warranty.... it makes sense to use it if you have it and conversely you cant use what you dont have .

if you buy 2 washing machines and one is fully covered forever and one has a warranty limited to the motor for 1 year ..... and lets say BOTH have a motor blow in 9 months..... both are covered and then 3 years later, both motors go out again..... one is covered and gets warranty work, the other is not covered and must be repaired out of pocket. 

using the prevailing thought here the machine with the most warranty coverage is the worst machine, yet it was fixed FREE and the "better" machine was not covered and had to be fixed out of pocket...... 

yep, makes perfect sense. :roll:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> any product covered under an unlimited lifetime warranty will see more warranty work than any item covered under a limited coverage limited time warranty.... it makes sense to use it if you have it and conversely you cant use what you dont have .
> 
> if you buy 2 washing machines and one is fully covered forever and one has a warranty limited to the motor for 1 year ..... and lets say BOTH have a motor blow in 9 months..... both are covered and then 3 years later, both motors go out again..... one is covered and gets warranty work, the other is not covered and must be repaired out of pocket.
> 
> ...


yeah, but these guns were all typically less than three years old. When you have several brands that carry same or better warranty and one shows up more than the other....Most of them were returned within MONTHS, not years.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> yeah, but these guns were all typically less than three years old. When you have several brands that carry same or better warranty and one shows up more than the other....Most of them were returned within MONTHS, not years.


does any gun have the same warranty as taurus? and who has better than lifetime and ANY owner?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> does any gun have the same warranty as taurus? and who has better than lifetime and ANY owner?


Springfield?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Springfield?


nope, limited to the original registered owner only


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> nope, limited to the original registered owner only


Pretty sure they go beyond that. There's plenty of makers with lifetime warranties, and even though not in writing some will cover non-original buyers.
Colt, S&W, Springfield, have pretty darn good warranties.

Besides, if we're going to play your game of justification, the only reason Taurus warranties for multiple users is that they know eventually their POS guns are going to get sold to someone else and that someone else will continue needing to get the gun fixed. :mrgreen:

As for makers that cover the life of the gun, there's always Hi-Point.


----------



## Reddog1 (Oct 26, 2011)

You get what you pay for. Go buy a quality used gun and chances are it will be better than a new Taurus. I stick to S&W, Ruger, and Springfield. I bought my sister a new Taurus wheel gun in .22 mag. So far so good. I knew of their reputation so I planned to sell it if it didn't perform satisfactoily. But this is a target gun, not SD gun. I doubt I will ever buy another Taurus as there are plenty of used guns out there that are proven and out perform them. As for the lifetime warranty, I want a handgun that is always ready to shoot, not one that is being repaired. If you want to improve Taurus products then but other manufacturers stuff. They will either clean up their act or go away.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Pretty sure they go beyond that. There's plenty of makers with lifetime warranties, and even though not in writing some will cover non-original buyers.
> Colt, S&W, Springfield, have pretty darn good warranties.
> 
> Besides, if we're going to play your game of justification, the only reason Taurus warranties for multiple users is that they know eventually their POS guns are going to get sold to someone else and that someone else will continue needing to get the gun fixed. :mrgreen:
> ...


thought thi thread wasnt about justification but FACTS.... guess you are right tho, taurus is a piece of shit company because they stand behind their guns FOREVER and in writing and all those other companies are good because they have warranties that they dont write down but everyone knows they are good cause they are good..... talk about justification?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Ted, here's the thing, if a specific brand of product has a pretty well documented rate of return for repair, *I**t's because that brand keeps breaking. * They very well have the best warranty on earth...but I want a product / brand that does not have a history of having more broken guns and crappy service, if I did I'd keep buying Kimbers.

So the gun is warrantied for life, great. How many times is acceptable for the gun to go back for repair? And if the gun itself keeps breaking, that's what I would consider a clue that maybe it's not of the greatest quality to begin with and I wouldn't give a hoot about the warranty, because I don't want to be worrying about when the next breakage is going to occur.

Taurus has a history of shoddy guns, plain and simple and a GRRRRREAT! warranty IMHO does not make up for it.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Ted, here's the thing, if a specific brand of product has a pretty well documented rate of return for repair, *I**t's because that brand keeps breaking. * They very well have the best warranty on earth...but I want a product / brand that does not have a history of having more broken guns and crappy service, if I did I'd keep buying Kimbers.
> 
> So the gun is warrantied for life, great. How many times is acceptable for the gun to go back for repair? And if the gun itself keeps breaking, that's what I would consider a clue that maybe it's not of the greatest quality to begin with and I wouldn't give a hoot about the warranty, because I don't want to be worrying about when the next breakage is going to occur.
> 
> Taurus has a history of shoddy guns, plain and simple and a GRRRRREAT! warranty IMHO does not make up for it.


your underlining and larger font has swayed my way of thinking, had you used some other colors, perhaps red, i am sure i would have figured it out much sooner.

in the spirit of selflessness i again offer to buy piece of crap taurus pistols for piece of crap prices... let me know what you have and what you want for your junk taurus guns. :lol:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> your underlining and larger font has swayed my way of thinking, had you used some other colors, perhaps red, i am sure i would have figured it out much sooner.
> 
> in the spirit of selflessness i again offer to buy piece of crap taurus pistols for piece of crap prices... let me know what you have and what you want for your junk taurus guns.


I thought about that, but I didn't want to seem overbearing:smt082. As for the prices of them, no comment.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> I thought about that, but I didn't want to seem overbearing:smt082. As for the prices of them, no comment.


awesome in your low keyness


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> your underlining and larger font has swayed my way of thinking, had you used some other colors, perhaps red, i am sure i would have figured it out much sooner.
> 
> in the spirit of selflessness i again offer to buy piece of crap taurus pistols for piece of crap prices... let me know what you have and what you want for your junk taurus guns.


:anim_lol: Now THAT is sarcasm! Looks like more board members than just me have been snowed-in, today, and reading and posting while waiting out this nor'easter ice storm.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Glock Doctor said:


> :anim_lol: Now THAT is sarcasm! Looks like more board members than just me have been snowed-in, today, and reading and posting while waiting out this nor'easter ice storm.


moved away from the philly area almost 4 years ago and relocate my immense cache of sarcasm to the pacific northwest..... luckily for you, the internet allows me to share with you, and often!


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Whoa! Whatever possessed you to leave our beautiful, 'City Of Brotherly Love'? Where ya going to get a decent cheesesteak in Seattle?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Glock Doctor said:


> Whoa! Whatever possessed you to leave our beautiful, 'City Of Brotherly Love'? Where ya going to get a decent cheesesteak in Seattle?


i was a west coast transplant, so i came back..... and i lived 4 blocks from the best cheesesteaks ever.... Tony Lukes on oregon street in south philly.... now i am living in southern oregon, clean air, no noise, no crime, no dirt and alas, no cheesesteaks.... miss the food and the hockey, but not much else.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

You are a Philadelphia denizen! Very few Pennsylvanians know that Tony Luke's makes some of the best cheesesteaks in the city. (I know one of the owners of Campo's, personally. We have often eaten together and talked, 'guns' all the while.)


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Glock Doctor said:


> You are a Philadelphia denizen! Very few Pennsylvanians know that Tony Luke's makes some of the best cheesesteaks in the city. (I know one of the owners of Campo's, personally. We have often eaten together and talked, 'guns' all the while.)


 been there many times, a very good cheesesteak.... which i am now craving..... thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Personally, I prefer scrapple.
And I can get it here on Orcas!

Cheesesteaks don't hold a candle...


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Personally, I prefer scrapple.
> And I can get it here on Orcas!
> 
> Cheesesteaks don't hold a candle...


scrapple is the only stuff in the world that makes spam sound good..... had it once, it was almost a very very bad thing


----------



## lp04 (Jan 22, 2012)

Well, Here is one. 

I have a m44 44 mag, I was going to let a local gun smith do a custom trigger job on it. When he put it back together he messed up the timing on it.

I called Taurus, They arranged to pick it up the next day, I had it back 6 days later with no cost at all to me.

I have had great luck out of my 3 taurus firearms, I have a 24/7 pro DS in .40. a 740 slim and a m44 44 mag. To me for the price they can not be beat.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have owned two Taurus'. I do mean have as in no longer. I bought one awhile back when I first got into guns (can't remember the model) but it was a 9mm. It would shoot a few then jam shoot some then jam. I wasn't using it for home defense just for the fun of shooting. Well it was pretty bad for jamming not to mention the FTE, and some stove piping. I got rid of it then didn't buy any guns for awhile till I bought a Ruger. A few months ago I had a buddy of mine who needed money and asked if I knew anyone who wanted a Taurus .38 for cheap. For the price I picked it up. Carried it quiet a bit actually. I ended up getting ot shoot it quiet a bit. Most inaccurate gun ever. Within 3 maybe 4 ft it wasn't bad. Anything further and it was horrible. Even with great ammo. a couple of months later he asked me if he could buy it back. I was never so happy to get rid of something (so happy I give him the ammo and the holster just to get rid of it).

But because of past experiences I will not buy a Kel-Tec, Bersa, Hi-Point, or Taurus. If I do it will be because I know someone who really needs money and has it for sell cheap. And even then I will clean it and put it up it will never see a round in it unless my wife wants to shoot it.


----------

